# Mark 26%bf?!!!



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Right - here goes. I know I should have done some other shots of back, Quads etc but I am new to digital photography and am computer illiterate......I will be amazed if this actually works!

6ft tall

205lbs

26%bf according to my scales!

Was bloody shocked when I found out I was 26% BF......diet time for fat boy I think!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

mate pay no attention to bodyfat scales they lie like a cheap watch.... you're no where near 26%


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Biker said:


> mate pay no attention to bodyfat scales they lie like a cheap watch.... you're no where near 26%


yeah mine lied to me for years! there so harsh!!

you are no were near 26%! 

Throw them ****ers out!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Mate

Dont use scales. I had the same shock when i 1st braugt some, thinking i was around 13% at the time.

When i got on the, i was 31% BF!!!

I emaild the manufacturer about it, and they responded telling me that the scales are not made for body building type athletes.

I got some calipers and i was actually 12% at the time, not the 31% the scales told me.

Paul


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Paul Govier said:


> Mate
> 
> Dont use scales. I had the same shock when i 1st braugt some, thinking i was around 13% at the time.
> 
> ...


cool i thought thats why there were so harsh!

and i have a set of calipers as well, as paul said get your self some of them!


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Yes i also have to agree those scale things are rubbish.....any of you lads tell us where we can get a good set of calipers


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Thank fcuk for that! I knew those scales were crap!!!!! I still need to loose some fat though cos my abs are non existant...... I always miss hitting a more cut look for summer and just look big and bulky- this summer gonna try to cut a stone of fat to get ripped....... scared though cos last year lost a stone for summer but recon it was muscle!! Clen and ECA time.......

I'd also like to know where to get some calipers....... ones that lie on the right side!


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Those calipers sound great lol, im using clen and diata by chef x to great results so give that a try a slow process at 2lbs loss a week but it will be gone 4 summer and you wont loose muscle


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Just get the diatia diet. You won't need the drugs, you don't even have much BF anyway.


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

megatron said:


> Just get the diatia diet. You won't need the drugs, you don't even have much BF anyway.


SORRY MEGATRON YOU ARE RIGHT......I just assume everybody uses drugs


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mark, you are about 15% not 26%

I know what 26% looks like

Not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Mark is that a belly button Piercing??? they sure do things diferetn in the Midlands lol

And no way are you 26% much more like 15% like Hacks said.

SD


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

just noticed the piercing SD:eek: lol


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Me too, loose it m8, leave that too the ladies. just my opinion:eek:


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeh u dont look much past around 16 - 18 % bf.As for the peircing, each to his own mate.Theres a guy at our gym that i've seen in the locker room and he has two nipple rings..I just make sure I dont bend over in from of him.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Tuna_boi said:


> Theres a guy at our gym that i've seen in the locker room and he has two nipple rings..I just make sure I dont bend over in from of him.


Lol.

Mark. I have one of those bodyfat scales too. My wife set it up for her. She is one inch shorter and the scale is set for a female. It says 42%.......lol. I just use it as a base to go by. The funny thing is I can loose a pound or two and the bf% goes up........lol.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Tuna_boi said:


> Yeh u dont look much past around 16 - 18 % bf.As for the peircing, each to his own mate.Theres a guy at our gym that i've seen in the locker room and he has two nipple rings..I just make sure I dont bend over in from of him.


Lol Tuna!

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

winger said:


> Lol.
> 
> Mark. I have one of those bodyfat scales too. My wife set it up for her. She is one inch shorter and the scale is set for a female. It says 42%.......lol. I just use it as a base to go by. The funny thing is I can loose a pound or two and the bf% goes up........lol.


Thats cos you are wasting away and getting a beer gut! lol

SD


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

I knew the naval piercing would get a rise!!! Everyone who sees it calls me a girl or a gaylord! I keep it in now just to be defiant! It is the last reminance of many years ago when I was heavily pierced all over, 10 in each ear, eyebrow, nose, lip, nipples and naval..... none below the belt though......

It's strange though cos I'm so used to it, when I take it out I look bare and it looks to me like there's something missing! Girls love it, so you can all bugger off - bet you all go and get one now!


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

I had one in my eyebrow years ago and thought it was cool until it got ripped out in a fight, I see people with them now though and they look like poofs, Cant beleive i ever had one. Two in my ear will do fine


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

TYSON said:


> I had one in my eyebrow years ago and thought it was cool until it got ripped out in a fight, I see people with them now though and they look like poofs, Cant beleive i ever had one. Two in my ear will do fine


OUCH, i had one in my eyebrow, but took it out when I met my missus.Shes quite a handful, and it was a bit distracting in the more intimate moments when it would get stuck in her hair.

In typical female fashion, when I told her to keep very still she would freak out and yank her head back, because she thought there was something in her hair, it hurt like hell..Lol..


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

Was that the hair on her head or down below lol.....My missus shaves mmmmmmm lovely


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

TYSON said:


> Was that the hair on her head or down below lol.....My missus shaves mmmmmmm lovely


Lmfao, the hair above mate..Hehe I'm not married to a monkey..Pmsl.


----------



## DirtyNurse (Feb 9, 2005)

Thats shockin! you have never got 26% bf i would have said inbetween 10 and 15% for definate!

Lookin good tho mate!

DN x


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

man this is a funny thread !!!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SportDr said:


> Thats cos you are wasting away and getting a beer gut! lol
> 
> SD


Thanks mate!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

TYSON said:


> My missus shaves mmmmmmm lovely


Sick 

God put that hair there for a reason. Not sure what the reason is but I like it.

I wont let mine touch a razor or I told her I wont touch her.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Sick
> 
> God put that hair there for a reason. Not sure what the reason is but I like it.
> 
> I wont let mine touch a razor or I told her I wont touch her.


If I wanted to be with a little girl then maybe I would like that shaved sh1t. Bring on the bush. In bed it is all animal for me. Seen any animals without hair?


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Oh fcuk, the beaver boys are out to play, woof woof


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

monkeyboy said:


> Oh fcuk, the beaver boys are out to play, woof woof


"Harrrrrrrrrrrrr" then maybe that would be wood!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

monkeyboy said:


> Oh fcuk, the beaver boys are out to play, woof woof


Oh, absolutly. :bounce:

That is my favorite!!!!!!

You guys look at it like it is (hair) dirty but I look at it like womanly, hubba hubba!!!!!! 

Not to mention the hairy girls love me gettin aroused lookin at them and so do I.................................

On test it is worse :axe:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

monkeyboy said:


> Oh fcuk, the beaver boys are out to play, woof woof


With a name like monkeyboy......... 

How many pullups can you do.  Sorry Bensterazinsky!


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Not many, am too heavy  Think about 20-30, on a good day that is


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hair is dirty full stop.... should be shaven off!!! man a hairy pumpum is a turn off man


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Yeah, you could choke on that sh1t!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

dirty barry said:


> hair is dirty full stop.... should be shaven off!!! man a hairy pumpum is a turn off man


lol hairy pumpum  have to agree dont like it hairy, dont want anything getting caught in my teeth


----------



## Noodlenex (Nov 10, 2004)

Urgh no way, no hair down there is like a little girl! Bloody horrible. I like them to just be trimmed. I had a lip piercing before, now that could be awkward if it got stuck


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Bloody hell! Enough hairy pumpum talk, this is a "tell me how good I look and give me encouragement" thread, not you bunch of animals discussing pumpums!

Anyway, who elses misses has a bald pumpum?!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sorry Mark, you are the greatest.

You have the best body.

You are awesome.

You are handsome too.

You are the best.

You need to get a job modeling mens underware


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

mark said:


> "tell me how good I look and give me encouragement"


You have the best looking belly button piercing of all the blokes on the board!


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

That's more like it...... yes, I know guys! keep it coming....... your misses got a bald pumpum?!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

mark said:


> .. your misses got a bald pumpum?!


Nope. Real men like hair!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

mark said:


> your misses got a bald pumpum?!


NO, mine has a massive bush. :bounce:

One of the biggest I have ever seen. Yum Yum


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

lol @ hacks and winger


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

winger said:


> You have the best looking belly button piercing of all the blokes on the board!


you haven't seen mine


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hackskii said:


> NO, mine has a massive bush. :bounce:
> 
> One of the biggest I have ever seen. Yum Yum


Thats just sick pure sick!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Biker said:


> you haven't seen mine


Do not tell me you have a belly button piercing................please!


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

winger said:


> Do not tell me you have a belly button piercing................please!


I do I had it done about 15 years ago, before it became a girlie thing, in fact I didn't know any girls that had it done back then, only a few other blokes.

I also used to have but I took them out a long time ago: Septum, nostril and 6mm flesh tunnel in my left ear.

I still have my tongue, naval and lower lip pierced.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Biker said:


> I do I had it done about 15 years ago, before it became a girlie thing, in fact I didn't know any girls that had it done back then, only a few other blokes.
> 
> I also used to have but I took them out a long time ago: Septum, nostril and 6mm flesh tunnel in my left ear.
> 
> I still have my tongue, naval and lower lip pierced.


Have you ever used the tounge pearcing on a female?


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

well considering I've had it pierced for about 8 years I would have to be a monk to not have


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Biker said:


> well considering I've had it pierced for about 8 years I would have to be a monk to not have


Biggest monk I have ever seen!


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

There you go you bunch of mofo's...... I'm not the only gay in this village!!!!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

mark said:


> There you go you bunch of mofo's...... I'm not the only gay in this village!!!!


Guy called batista in WWE has his peirced too. He's not in the least bit fruity  I either get called gay or asked if i am for having a Lip peircing i mean WTF :gun:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Well over here in America, you see more and more piercings and tons more tattoos on the kids. My daughter has a tat on the small of her back. She snuck that sh1t.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

winger said:


> Well over here in America, you see more and more piercings and tons more tattoos on the kids. My daughter has a tat on the small of her back. She snuck that sh1t.


I had a girlfriend who had a tat on her lower back too. It was nice - gave me something to look at if I was bored during sex


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big said:


> I had a girlfriend who had a tat on her lower back too. It was nice - gave me something to look at if I was bored during sex


Did it say, "Cowboy up?"

You get bored during two minutes?........opsie.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

winger said:


> Did it say, "Cowboy up?"
> 
> You get bored during two minutes?........opsie.


LOL it's rodeo sex - call out her sister's name and see how long you can hold on for


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

lol

hey winger, hackskii told me you had one on your bum saying "please enter" ?


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big said:


> LOL it's rodeo sex - call out her sister's name and see how long you can hold on for


LOL............. 



Carlos901 said:


> lol
> 
> hey winger, hackskii told me you had one on your bum saying "please enter" ?


It says, "exit only use front entrance"

Still cant read huh Carlos. Say that reminds me. Did you beat that homosexual case?


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

winger said:


> LOL.............
> 
> It says, "exit only use front entrance"
> 
> Still cant read huh Carlos. Say that reminds me. Did you beat that homosexual case?


no he beat that homosexuals box!!!!!


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Bumped so as easier to compare with my recent piccie.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

done it for ya matey


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks DB - Glad someone is better with computers than me...... only just started using mine properly....... used to turn it on and use it as a light!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

mark said:


> Thanks DB - Glad someone is better with computers than me...... only just started using mine properly....... used to turn it on and use it as a light!


Up untill the screen saver came on............lol.


----------

